# Are Wynn Filters Still the Way to Go?



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I am replacing my bag with a pleated filter. Are the Wynn filters still the best product?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

BigCountry79 said:


> I am replacing my bag with a pleated filter. Are the Wynn filters still the best product?


I also replaced the plastic bags that came with the Jet with a cardboard fibre drums.
That was a whole lot of engineering with seals and gaskets made from large plastic trays.
The clear plastic was easier to see into to teel when it was full, but I like the durabilty of the drums and I can keep an empty spare around when I'm in a hurry on a big job.
Here's how that all went if you're interested:








Dust Collection in woodnthings shop part 1


This thread will show how I collect the dust from the table saw, jointer planer and a sliding miter saw. I use a combination of PVC couplers and dust collector flare fittings for quick change connections. I run 4" flex hose right from the Jet 1100 remote controlled DC to the flex hoses either...




www.woodworkingtalk.com





Yes, they are highly recommended, but there may be others just as good?
It would all depend on cost and micron filtration size.
Here's a replacement for my Jet 1100:
I can't believe what they cost today! .... $575.00!








JET DC-C 2-Micron Canister Filter, for DC-1200 Dust Collectors (708739) - Vacuum And Dust Collector Filters - Amazon.com


JET DC-C 2-Micron Canister Filter, for DC-1200 Dust Collectors (708739) - Vacuum And Dust Collector Filters - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If I recall correctly you too are using a Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector, or at least a similar design such as a Grizzly, Wen etc...

My best answer is yes and no.

Wen is the best I know it will work bolt it on right now out of the box solution.

There is a Donaldson truck filter for giant diesel engines that runs a bit less money wise that is rated at MERV15 like the Wynn, but lacks the mounting hardware the Wynn comes with, plus the fact that the Wynn has the base gasket you would need to add with the Donaldson (closed cell foam weather seal)

The comparable Donaldson is the P181038 Amazon.com and currently shows for $181.80 with $39.95 shipping.

The Wynn 35C222NANAO which is a closed top MERV15 filter that should include mounting hardware, runs $225.00 with $31.99 shipping to my zip code.

Not going to lie, $44.00 is a chunk when you are comparing filters. But how much is the hunting down that weather seal, and some method to attach the filter to the DC.

Let's look at real apples to apples numbers between the two...

#1. Donaldson P181038 Amazon.com and currently shows for $181.80 with $39.95 shipping.
#2. At least 3 of the short M4 hook to hook turnbuckles. These should grab the inner lip of the filter and the inner lip of the separator ring. These are what Wynn used to ship. $8.53 for a set of 5. Probably $1.25 or $1.50 each at your local Ace Hardware. https://amzn.to/3AEA2ZG
#3. 1/4" thick closed cell foam weather stripping. $11.98 https://amzn.to/3GbTA8V

So let's assume you buy everything at Amazon to make it easy on yourself...

Not counting shipping of course.

You are looking at $202.31 for the Donaldson set up.

Now factor in shipping.
Donaldson
$202.31 + $39.95 = $242.26

Wynn
$225.00 + $31.99 = $256.99

A difference of $14.73

The Wynn is well proven, and unless my eyes deceive me, it is taller than the Donaldson, translating into greater surface area since they are the same diameter and appear at least to have the same pleat density.

And others have expressed this, although I doubt it really has any impact, but the Wynn is designed to have its filtration work from the inside out, I.E. the dirty air stream comes from the middle, and blows OUT against the pleats. The Donaldson being an engine air filter brings its dirty air in via engine vacuum FROM the outside, TO the inside.

Does the filter media or reinforcement care much about air flor direction?

I honestly can't answer that, but I doubt it...

So long winded blah blah set aside. What I can tell you is that I have owned my Wynn now for well over a decade and have had not a single moment of uncertainty in its value or performance.. Is a difference in cost that amounts to around $15.00 worth that peace of mind?

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

On a separate subject. How is your 5" ducting project going? Mine is at a pause due to budget, and indecision. Do I run 5" all the way to the machine ports / blast gates and THEN neck down to 4", or do I run the tool branches, particularly the rises using 4" to hopefully increase velocity? 

So far I have as you saw the branch wyes, and I got all the 5x4 reducers I needed from Grizzly. I have about half the snap lock ducting I need, and have only the first two elbows... Basically I need another 5 to 8 pipe segments depending on the point I do the reduction, and about 12 elbows... Oh and aluminum tape, lots of aluminum HVAC tape...

I am thinking about bridging the plastic pieces with some segments of light gauge twisted copper wire secured via the aluminum tape. Should conduct enough to protect against any static buildup...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Stumpy Nubs did a Wynn Filter upgrade on his HF DC:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I had a Wynn spunbond filter on my HF. I thought it was a great filter. I also added the Super Dust deputy 4". That was a pretty good setup. 

To be fair, I don't have that anymore. Since my shop is small, I decided to go with a wall mounted Grizzly G0944, which is a beast. I'll probably need to get a new SDD 5" soon.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I am using the 2hp harbor freight collector.

I have 15gal plastic barrels that I plan to use. The lids seal up well, and I can swap them out more frequently.

The 5" ducting project is in the planning phase. Getting the duct run, wall mounting the DC, running new wiring, and tearing down a wall will all get wrapped up together once I finish my bench. I have been away from the shop for a 3-4 weeks because my father passed 2 weeks ago, and I spent some of the downtime in the hospital planning and ordering.

For blast gates, I was thinking about making the gates and integrating a switched relay on the blower so the DC cycles on as I open the gates. This will let me handle the 5" to 4" transition at the custom gates and it will save me an adapter. There are some videos on YouTube on this.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> I am using the 2hp harbor freight collector.
> 
> I have 15gal plastic barrels that I plan to use. The lids seal up well, and I can swap them out more frequently.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome. Definately watching your progress as I go through mine...

I am simply reusing my existing 4" metal through blast gates. 

If you haven't yet, I HIGHLY recommend upsizing the impeller with the Wen or Rikon impeller (Both seem to go between plentiful and unobtanium). I did the Wen impeller and it behaves like a completely different class of machine. 

The cyclone is going to take a hit on airflow, figure that into your calculations as it were. 

IF I were to wall mount mine, I would do it just so that I eliminate the bend / hose between the motor and ring, keeping my neutral vane in place. Time will tell. I may eventually do the flip and cyclone rig...

I do need copius amounts of Gorilla Tape, and Aluminum HVAC tape for the job,

Oh FWIW. I took my belt sander and curved a hunk of 2x4 to make a, well, jig of sorts to hammer out hte crimps so I can reverse the direction of pipe and fittings so I have less crashing air since DC works backwards from HVAC... Works best if you have access to a Straight Pein hammer but most woodworkers don't tend to have auto body tools... Ball pein will work too. The idea is you are just trying to knock the pleats down as far as you can. and try to smooth out the creases to the point possible without damaging the rest of the fittings. Will post pics when I get to that point of assembly what I am talking about...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCountry79 said:


> ... I have been away from the shop for a 3-4 weeks because my father passed 2 weeks ago, and I spent some of the downtime in the hospital planning and ordering.


I am soooo sorry I didn't see that. Sorry to hear that. I lost my Dad a couple of years ago now, and if your profile pic is vaguely right, you are a good bunch younger than me, and I sure as snake snot wasn't ready for him to go. 

Hopefully you find shop time a way to connect with the good memories.


----------



## Herring Impaired (Jan 7, 2022)

I put a Wynn on my DC when I noticed a fine dust getting through the bag that was originally on it. 
Money well spent IMHO.....


----------



## dominykass (5 mo ago)

Ok, so I am not the only one who got the idea to change the plastic bags in this filter with something more durable. 
I have been thinking about it a lot because Plastic Bags are not that ecologically friendly and not that durable. On the other hand, they are easier to handle, but it’s not the most important criterion since I don’t have to change the air filter bag that often. 
Thanks for sharing the instruction on how to do that. I think I will use the leftover wood or cardboard in my garage to make this tube and hope it works just as well as the plastic bag.


----------

